# Need cork-bark tubes?



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

I found a good supplier that stocks them.

Have ordered a 60cm tube for £20 plus 10.50 p&p. Very friendly customer service as well. Ask for Elaine.

Here's the link:

Discount Cork for Model Railways | Grain & Granules | Bark | Track laying

Cheers,

Stella
NB: And if you like a good read go here: 
Nicole Scheller


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Have to say that sounds very expensive, I get most of mine from World of Water and they're much cheaper than that, it's sold by weight and they don't distinguish between complete tubes and flat sections, they all cost the same.

£10.50 postage is outrageous for a 60cm piece as well, I sent a similar size piece up to Scotland for a forum member and postage was less than £3.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Graham said:


> Have to say that sounds very expensive, I get most of mine from World of Water and they're much cheaper than that, it's sold by weight and they don't distinguish between complete tubes and flat sections, they all cost the same.
> 
> £10.50 postage is outrageous for a 60cm piece as well, I sent a similar size piece up to Scotland for a forum member and postage was less than £3.


I have to say I was thinking the same. 

I order mine from livefoods.co.uk and they are a lot cheaper, once again sold by weight, and postage is only £4.

jay


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh, cheers, guys.

I've searched the forums and the internet. Couldn't get any information about tubes. Never mind. I'll now know where to ask if I need more. Thought it was a good offer. ha! Lesson learned.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Stella71 said:


> Oh, cheers, guys.
> 
> I've searched the forums and the internet. Couldn't get any information about tubes. Never mind. I'll now know where to ask if I need more. Thought it was a good offer. ha! Lesson learned.


heres the link

Livefood UK Ltd.


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

Graham said:


> Have to say that sounds very expensive, I get most of mine from World of Water and they're much cheaper than that, it's sold by weight and they don't distinguish between complete tubes and flat sections, they all cost the same.
> 
> £10.50 postage is outrageous for a 60cm piece as well, I sent a similar size piece up to Scotland for a forum member and postage was less than £3.


I think there s a chap on here that works for them.

Over a tenner for p&P is alot

ordered other stuff from Surrey pets and you get up to 20kg for £4:whistling2:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Unfortunately Surrey Pet Supplies don't do corkbark yet, I'll mention it next time I'm in there as I'm sure they'd stock it if they know it's popular.

In the meantime I just bought another piece from World of Water, a 1.2m long tube approx 10-12cm diameter, cost me £13.03 

Unfortunately they don't do mail order, but the guy said he would consider it, it might be worth a phone call and ask nicely, packaging required for cork is minimal (it's it's own packaging!) and it would only mean them dropping it in at the PO.


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

Graham said:


> In the meantime I just bought another piece from World of Water, a 1.2m long tube approx 10-12cm diameter, cost me £13.03
> 
> Unfortunately they don't do mail order, but the guy said he would consider it, it might be worth a phone call and ask nicely, packaging required for cork is minimal (it's it's own packaging!) and it would only mean them dropping it in at the PO.


Do they have a website?

Its probably abit far for me, so i may have to ask them if they can post, or maybe you can?:whistling2:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes they have a main website where you'll find a list of stores, there may be one closer to you but they don't all do reptile stuff.


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

Graham said:


> Yes they have a main website where you'll find a list of stores, there may be one closer to you but they don't all do reptile stuff.


Do you know the web address?

Thanks


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Surprisingly enough it's www.worldofwater.com


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

Thought it may have been, but wanted to double check.

Looks like alot of theirs dont offer the reptile department.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

No it's only some of the stores that do, but from a mail order point of view that's irrelevant of course. We have two branches here just a few miles apart, one has a reptile department as well as a tropical fish section, and a big outdoor pond section too. The other one is purely outdoor ponds.


----------

